# Any Yes fans here? Or just any kind of prog nerds?



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I've always been hella into progressive rock but lately I'm on a major fantastic Yes music trip and have a great need of sharing my endless appreciation with people. But my peers, unfortunately, happen to listen to anything but prog rock.
So guys! Gals! All ye human beings! What are your favourite Yes songs? Albums? What is Jon Anderson's natural hair color? Need to vent my love for this band.

In lack of any hardcore Yes fans I'll also gladly discuss things concerning other prog oddities. ELP. Van Der Graaf Generator. King Crimson. Anything!

EDIT: If you happen to know any cool progressive and/or psychedelic bands that aren't widely known but rock nonetheless, would you please kindly provide me with such informations? The weirder and trippier-the better! (bonus thanks and hugs, or lack thereof if you don't fancy them, if they're about spaaace!)


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Owner of a Lonely Heart.. because it's the only song I know by them.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> Owner of a Lonely Heart.. because it's the only song I know by them.


Heh. Sounds legit.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Some of it was rather pretentious, self-indulgent and pompous, but generally speaking prog rock was an amazing thing. My favourites are King Crimson (who would have guessed?), Gentle Giant, Soft Machine and I suppose you could also count stuff like Kayo Dot, Magma, Can, Faust, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Art Bears and Koenjihyakkei...

some songs I like:

* *


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, I knew sooner or later I'll see your avatar under my post. 


Cephalonimbus said:


> IMO some of it was rather pretentious, self-indulgent and pompous, but generally speaking prog rock was an amazing thing.


It surely was, big part of it, but it doesn't really bother me that much. I find the pompousness and "lookit we're intellectualz! much deep, wow" attitude rather amusing. That being said, I'm a pretty distanced 19 years old so obviously my point of view is different, as it's kind of historical thing to me, too. And someone just had to do it. Someone had to rearrange Mussorgski's classic to blues-rock-ish semi-psychedelic aesthetics... including the 'trick' with Moog controller and one's bottom body part. It kind of tore down the wall between different genres and between "high" and "low" music. Too bad this led so far it had to collapse to make place for synth pop 
I really like King Crimson. II used to be mostly into the early stuff like Court and Epitath and I really enjoyed the hints of classical music as well as the "sad fairytale" kind of feel. I also highly appreciate the album "Red". There's always something cold and mathematical about King Crimson, which is something I normally don't like that much, but it's somehow very alluring, too. Hmmm... I recall one time when I was throwing a party (a very unusual thing for me) and I had no idea what music to play because I don't accept the standard techno/pop stuff. I decided to try with Three Of A Perfect Pair. It worked like a miracle. Stylistic inconsistency has its advantages, heh.
Hmm! I also quite enjoy Gentle Giant, they kinda make me think of occult alien band from another planet, if that makes sense. Not sure why but I feel some sort of slight contrast between the vocals and the rest of the music. It works for me, though.
What country is Magma from? The song you posted is amazing! I love the high-pitched choirs and how that bass-ish voice suddenly joins them, and the jazz inspirations, as well. I remember reading somewhere that they are from France, but is that right? Are the lyrics and the title in any particular language or did they just make it up, then?

The rest of the bands you mentioned, I'm not quite familiar with. I'll have to check them out later, the internet connection is damn slow today...


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

pagan astronaut said:


> I've always been hella into progressive rock but lately I'm on a major fantastic Yes music trip and have a great need of sharing my endless appreciation with people. But my peers, unfortunately, happen to listen to anything but prog rock.
> So guys! Gals! All ye human beings! What are your favourite Yes songs? Albums? What is Jon Anderson's natural hair color? Need to vent my love for this band.
> 
> In lack of any hardcore Yes fans I'll also gladly discuss things concerning other prog oddities. ELP. Van Der Graaf Generator. King Crimson. Anything!


Wwwwwweather Report


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

John Coltrane said:


> Wwwwwweather Report


Oh yeah, gotta love the crazy jazz-rock, almost trance-inducing rhythms.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

pagan astronaut said:


> Oh, I knew sooner or later I'll see your avatar under my post.
> 
> 
> It surely was, big part of it, but it doesn't really bother me that much. I find the pompousness and "lookit we're intellectualz! much deep, wow" attitude rather amusing. That being said, I'm a pretty distanced 19 years old so obviously my point of view is different, as it's kind of historical thing to me, too. And someone just had to do it. Someone had to rearrange Mussorgski's classic to blues-rock-ish semi-psychedelic aesthetics... including the 'trick' with Moog controller and one's bottom body part. It kind of tore down the wall between different genres and between "high" and "low" music. Too bad this led so far it had to collapse to make place for synth pop


You're absolutely right. It's just that I kind of veer between appreciating different elements of music and right now I'm not that much into complexity, so that's kind of my attitude towards prog right now. Someone recently gave me the Beatles anthology DVD set which really got me to appreciate the more simplistic elegance of good pop tunes again... I love Paul friggin McCartney man.
One of my musical heroes is Charles Mingus and there's a quote of him which I really like: "Anyone can make the simple complicated. Creativity is making the complicated simple." That's just how I feel right now, so prog is kind of on the backburner for a while but it's just a matter of time before I'm all up on Fripps nuts again 




> I really like King Crimson. II used to be mostly into the early stuff like Court and Epitath and I really enjoyed the hints of classical music as well as the "sad fairytale" kind of feel. I also highly appreciate the album "Red". There's always something cold and mathematical about King Crimson, which is something I normally don't like that much, but it's somehow very alluring, too. Hmmm... I recall one time when I was throwing a party (a very unusual thing for me) and I had no idea what music to play because I don't accept the standard techno/pop stuff. I decided to try with Three Of A Perfect Pair. It worked like a miracle. Stylistic inconsistency has its advantages, heh.


King Crimson at a party... lol who would have thunk. Yeah it's kind of cold, especially their material from the 80s and beyond. It's super cerebral music, but on the other hand, they've always had at least one member who was anything but. Adrian Belew for example might be the most jolly and amicable guy in musical history and many of his songs actually border on being mushy and emo, so there's often that contrast.
My favourite era is from Lark's Tongues to Red. I love the dark, menacing vibe of that stuff. It's aggressive, but in a way rarely heard in rock.




> Hmm! I also quite enjoy Gentle Giant, they kinda make me think of occult alien band from another planet, if that makes sense. Not sure why but I feel some sort of slight contrast between the vocals and the rest of the music. It works for me, though.


Well, Derek Shulman isn't a very good singer, maybe that's why XD
IMO Gentle Giant is some of the most masterfully composed rock music ever made. The syncopation in their music is next level... the way all the instruments interweave and create something so intricate and sophisticated, yet at times really funky. The musicianship in that band is top notch as well. I mean, just listen to the guitar duet in that Octopus medley I posted earlier... that's not even Ray Shulman's primary instrument, he mainly plays bass and violin AFAIK but he totally kills it.



> What country is Magma from? The song you posted is amazing! I love the high-pitched choirs and how that bass-ish voice suddenly joins them, and the jazz inspirations, as well. I remember reading somewhere that they are from France, but is that right? Are the lyrics and the title in any particular language or did they just make it up, then?


Yep, they're from France and it's in another language mainly for phonetic reasons. The composer realized that French wouldn't work for the style he had in mind. He felt it needed something more expressive and staccato. What they came up with kind of sounds like German, but it's indeed a made up language called Kobaïan. You see, they're from another planet and their music is all part of a huge space opera, spanning several albums 
If you like it, I highly recommend you check out Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh. It's an amazing album, certainly making my all-time top 10. Everything they made in the first half of the 70s was good IMO.
The style they created is called Zeuhl and there's a number of bands who've elaborated on it. Initially this all took place in France, but later in other places as well, most notably in Japan. I personally really like Dün (French, they sadly only released one album, the fantastic Eros) and Koenjihyakkei (Japanese, similar to Magma but with a more frenzied, cheerfully insane and wacky vibe)


* *


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes? Don't mind if I do!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Cephalonimbus said:


> You're absolutely right. It's just that I kind of veer between appreciating different elements of music and right now I'm not that much into complexity, so that's kind of my attitude towards prog right now. Someone recently gave me the Beatles anthology DVD set which really got me to appreciate the more simplistic elegance of good pop tunes again... I love Paul friggin McCartney man.
> One of my musical heroes is Charles Mingus and there's a quote of him which I really like: "Anyone can make the simple complicated. Creativity is making the complicated simple." That's just how I feel right now, so prog is kind of on the backburner for a while but it's just a matter of time before I'm all up on Fripps nuts again


An unlucky coincidence-I also kind of drift from simplicity to complexity, and to and fro, but right not I happen to be all about "the more complex the better" stuff.  Hittin' some good ol' Rubber Soul will certainly be refreshing when the elaborate deep ruminating phase wears off, though.



> King Crimson at a party... lol who would have thunk. Yeah it's kind of cold, especially their material from the 80s and beyond. It's super cerebral music, but on the other hand, they've always had at least one member who was anything but. Adrian Belew for example might be the most jolly and amicable guy in musical history and many of his songs actually border on being mushy and emo, so there's often that contrast.
> My favourite era is from Lark's Tongues to Red. I love the dark, menacing vibe of that stuff. It's aggressive, but in a way rarely heard in rock.


I couldn't resist. On other peoples' parties I sometimes sneak near whatever the music-playing device is and secretly change music to various unexpected things and observe the reactions. Social experiment of sorts. Yeah, usually rock is "aggressive" in a rather obvious way. More like "hey we're very rude hooligans and we're gonna sing a harsh-sounding song about destroying things. Or about partying hard and getting drunk!". I'd compare the 'usual rock' and what King Crimson does to horror movies with buckets of artificial blood vs. psychological thrillers.



> Well, Derek Shulman isn't a very good singer, maybe that's why XD
> IMO Gentle Giant is some of the most masterfully composed rock music ever made. The syncopation in their music is next level... the way all the instruments interweave and create something so intricate and sophisticated, yet at times really funky. The musicianship in that band is top notch as well. I mean, just listen to the guitar duet in that Octopus medley I posted earlier... that's not even Ray Shulman's primary instrument, he mainly plays bass and violin AFAIK but he totally kills it.


 Oh, true that. But still I find his voice quite pleasant. But musically these guys are on some real hardcore level. I don't have much technical knowledge about music but it's easy to hear.



> Yep, they're from France and it's in another language mainly for phonetic reasons. The composer realized that French wouldn't work for the style he had in mind. He felt it needed something more expressive and staccato. What they came up with kind of sounds like German, but it's indeed a made up language called Kobaïan. You see, they're from another planet and their music is all part of a huge space opera, spanning several albums
> If you like it, I highly recommend you check out Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh. It's an amazing album, certainly making my all-time top 10. Everything they made in the first half of the 70s was good IMO.
> The style they created is called Zeuhl and there's a number of bands who've elaborated on it. Initially this all took place in France, but later in other places as well, most notably in Japan. I personally really like Dün (French, they sadly only released one album, the fantastic Eros) and Koenjihyakkei (Japanese, similar to Magma but with a more frenzied, cheerfully insane and wacky vibe)


Oh my. Made up languages and musicians from another planet. That's just what I am after! I thought it sounded a bit like Hungarian but then it would have more rustling sounds in it. Thank you so much for drawing my attention to them!  Frienzied, cheerfully insane and wacky. Alright, that's all I need to know. I feel like I alreade love that band.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> Yes? Don't mind if I do!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Magic fingers! Can I marry you already:crazy:
hmm. I wonder if Jon made up the word "khatru" 'cause I can't find any info about it


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

There are a few artists who I see missing from over here...

Jethro Tull






The Alan Parsons Project






Emerson, Lake and Palmer






That's to name a few which are like Yes and, you could actually enjoy.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

CaptSwan said:


> There are a few artists who I see missing from over here...
> 
> Jethro Tull
> 
> ...


I happen to know all of them (I mentioned Emerson, Lake and Palmer, just used a shorter and convenient "ELP" ) And they were really fantastic, that is-until "Love Beach". Oh, that was awfully sweet pop-rock'n'roll thing. None of their later things really got me, either.
I like Jethro Tull, but not madly. Just... They're a-ok for me.
APP, now they're really cool. I love their Poe-inspired album "Tales of Mistery And Imagination" especially.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Alriiight but let's talk about Yes, can we? What do you like, or don't like, about them? And why? Aw c'mon I need a conversation starter. ;_;


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

nope not me
you might want to check with @ownerofalonelyheart though


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> nope not me
> you might want to check with @ownerofalonelyheart though


May be a good idea. Although the choice of this particular song bothers me a little bit, hehe


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

pagan astronaut said:


> Magic fingers! Can I marry you already:crazy:
> hmm. I wonder if Jon made up the word "khatru" 'cause I can't find any info about it


Second marriage proposal so far lol



Modal Soul said:


> i would marry @_Mee2_ if he wasn't already taken


Honestly, I have no idea where the word Khatru comes from. I just like the song. I can play South Side of the Sky as well but I screwed it up when I was trying to record it. Might try again later. Steve Howe is a pretty ridiculous guitarist. I'm not ashamed of finding his stuff hard to play. Would really like to learn all the chords for And You And I as well. The intro is easy but later on I can't quite figure out the chords. 

Anyway, Yes are a really cool band. Not among my all-time favourites but definitely something that I listen to pretty regularly. It's not just masturbation either - a criticism that could be levelled at quite a few prog bands - they've got some really nice tunes as well.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

pagan astronaut said:


> I happen to know all of them (I mentioned Emerson, Lake and Palmer, just used a shorter and convenient "ELP" ) And they were really fantastic, that is-until "Love Beach". Oh, that was awfully sweet pop-rock'n'roll thing. None of their later things really got me, either.
> I like Jethro Tull, but not madly. Just... They're a-ok for me.
> APP, now they're really cool. I love their Poe-inspired album "Tales of Mistery And Imagination" especially.


Jethro Tull caught me with "Too Old To Rock'n'Roll: Too Young To Die" and "Broadsword and the Beast". Breathtaking for me. APP, I've heard all their discography and... I can't pinpoint exactly which album is my "favorite"; however, I do have a soft spot for "Eve". I don't know... it just hits me in the feels :laughing:


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> Second marriage proposal so far lol


Guitar skills are a chick magnet, you know



> Honestly, I have no idea where the word Khatru comes from. I just like the song. I can play South Side of the Sky as well but I screwed it up when I was trying to record it. Might try again later. Steve Howe is a pretty ridiculous guitarist. I'm not ashamed of finding his stuff hard to play. Would really like to learn all the chords for And You And I as well. The intro is easy but later on I can't quite figure out the chords.
> 
> Anyway, Yes are a really cool band. Not among my all-time favourites but definitely something that I listen to pretty regularly. It's not just masturbation either - a criticism that could be levelled at quite a few prog bands - they've got some really nice tunes as well.


I know, Howe is totally wild  I mean, well, I have no idea about playing guitar, actually. But I like watching random videos where you can see him play things and I can't catch up with his damn fingers sometimes. Also I remember my uncle, a professional guitarist, totally swooning every time he saw that. 

I do realize that's not an 'obvious favourite' for most people, and also, lots of their later stuff, let's say post-Relayer, although there were some cool songs on Going For the One and Tormato, are full of 80s pop sweetness, but that's a bit beside the point. I have a tendency to ramble. I don't really care much about common opinions about prog bands, I just really enjoy them, even when they get impossibly pompous and "heyy look how better than u we are look at our wild skills", it's actually pretty amusing.
I like Yes for countless reasons so I'll try not to fangirl too much. I especially appreciate the kind of wacky, fairytale-like imagination Jon Anderson has, and the bottomless well of beautiful melodies this band's able to produce.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

CaptSwan said:


> Jethro Tull caught me with "Too Old To Rock'n'Roll: Too Young To Die" and "Broadsword and the Beast". Breathtaking for me. APP, I've heard all their discography and... I can't pinpoint exactly which album is my "favorite"; however, I do have a soft spot for "Eve". I don't know... it just hits me in the feels :laughing:


I haven't been listening to JT in a long time so I should probably revisit them. There are many bands I didn't like but grew to appreciate later. You never know what's gonna happen 

Oh well APP has a very feely vibe in general


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

pagan astronaut said:


> I haven't been listening to JT in a long time so I should probably revisit them. There are many bands I didn't like but grew to appreciate later. You never know what's gonna happen
> 
> Oh well APP has a very feely vibe in general


:laughing:

Depends on whether the song is sung by Allan Parson or Eric Woolfson. Parson's voice is feely as hell; while Woolfson's is more intense but less emotional. You should also give a try to Procol Harum, Asia, Uriah Heep, Rush and Gentle Giant, to name a few.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Listened to the first 17 minutes or so of Fragile. Good stuff; although I knew about Roundabout from the Rockband video game. 

Need to visit my dad soon because I'm sure he has some Yes vinyls. We can listen and drink some bourbon (TLR, he's a Scotch guy, and I'm slowly incorporating Bourbon into his palette).

Hmm, psychedelic and prog? I assume Zappa would fit the bill, or some Captain Beefheart. I'm not too well versed in either artist. King Crimson has probably already been mentioned for prog (and they wouldn't fit the "unknown criteria")... Liquid Tension Experiment got introduced to me on PerC.

If you don't mind aggressive metal, ...And Justice for All from Metallica is as close as Thrash gets to prog, also Mastodon's Crack the Skye is a good prog-metal album. Meshuggah is metal as hell but very technical/progressive.

And if you just want psychedelic, Butthole Surfers are good for that. A very acquired taste, I would almost research their albums before listening because they vary so much.

Oh and while we're celebrating pretentiousness here  :


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

CaptSwan said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Depends on whether the song is sung by Allan Parson or Eric Woolfson. Parson's voice is feely as hell; while Woolfson's is more intense but less emotional. You should also give a try to Procol Harum, Asia, Uriah Heep, Rush and Gentle Giant, to name a few.


Good point! 
Ok let's see. Procol Harum-oh yeah, I tried that one. I like "Whiter Shade of Pale" (who doesn't?), but the rest is, again, just a-ok. Can't say they don't have their one-of-a-kind charm, though. But my mom happens to be their fan so yeah... Asia-obviously I had to try this one while on my long drawn out Yes trip, but they didn't really catch my fancy. Somehow I think they could make good party music though xd Uriah Heep-the band I always tell myself I'm gonna finally check out and always forget to. Rush-hmmmm not over the top, but again, I probably need to revisit them and see if maybe I'll change my mind. Gentle Giant-I know and I like. They sound like an occult alien band and are damn great instrumentalists.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Listened to the first 17 minutes or so of Fragile. Good stuff; although I knew about Roundabout from the Rockband video game.
> 
> Need to visit my dad soon because I'm sure he has some Yes vinyls. We can listen and drink some bourbon (TLR, he's a Scotch guy, and I'm slowly incorporating Bourbon into his palette).
> 
> ...


Oh, Fragile is a sweet album. Although my favourite song (like, very favourite) is the last one, so it obviously doesn't fit in the first 17 minutes  Tbh I prefer Scotch but to each his own, of course!

I remember listening to Zappa some time ago and yeah, I liked it. But I was in a hurry and later kinda forgot 'bout him. Gotta catch up. I always thought Captain Beefheart is an unusually unattractive band name but if you say it's worth trying... Well then!
King Crimson has been not only mentioned, but also discussed. Damn, I love 'em I have a thing for the albums "Red" and "In the Court Of the Crimson King". Haven't heard of Liquid Tension Experiment, but the name sounds good...

As for metal, I've never gone further than Blind Guardian and Iron Maiden, and I am certainly not into Metallica. Mastodon... All I know about them is that they have kickass album covers  

Oh yeah well one must be a very psychedelic band to be called "Butthole Surfers". Thanks for this quite impressive bunch of new things to try out, aye!

Gee, this is probably the most pretentious video I've ever seen... Even if we ignore the fact that Fripp looks like Bela Lugosi in the role of Dracula. But hey, this crazy little machine surely is interesting. It sort of makes me think of the good old mellotron, as it seems to change/distort the recorded sound a tiny bit...


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

pagan astronaut said:


> Good point!
> Ok let's see. Procol Harum-oh yeah, I tried that one. I like "Whiter Shade of Pale" (who doesn't?), but the rest is, again, just a-ok. Can't say they don't have their one-of-a-kind charm, though. But my mom happens to be their fan so yeah... Asia-obviously I had to try this one while on my long drawn out Yes trip, but they didn't really catch my fancy. Somehow I think they could make good party music though xd Uriah Heep-the band I always tell myself I'm gonna finally check out and always forget to. Rush-hmmmm not over the top, but again, I probably need to revisit them and see if maybe I'll change my mind. Gentle Giant-I know and I like. They sound like an occult alien band and are damn great instrumentalists.


I forgot to mention a personal favorite of mine: Blue Oÿster Cult. They caught me with "Agents of Fortune"... They'll tickle your fancy as well :laughing:


----------



## TCoE (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the older stuff. I'll spend some time on it and report back.

Pure Reason Revolution has a silly name.

* *











Grails is one of my favourite bands. Instrumental, psychedelic, strange imagery. Their side project, Lilacs & Champagne, is cinematic, creepy and a little cheesy.

* *











If harsh vocals don't bother you, Rosetta is sometimes sludgy, sometimes delicate metal with spaaace themes.

* *














Cephalonimbus said:


> IMO some of it was rather pretentious, self-indulgent and pompous, but generally speaking prog rock was an amazing thing.


The decadence is half the fun!


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

CaptSwan said:


> I forgot to mention a personal favorite of mine: Blue Oÿster Cult. They caught me with "Agents of Fortune"... They'll tickle your fancy as well :laughing:


Wow, haven't heard of 'em! But it sounds like something cool  Are they more like fabulously pretentious prog or far out psychedelic mess?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

ElliottC said:


> I'm not familiar with the older stuff. I'll spend some time on it and report back.
> 
> Pure Reason Revolution has a silly name.
> 
> ...


Oh well. That last band was indeed cool as long as that guy did not sing  Musically all of these are really pleasing, though. I liked that Grails song and how it's generally mellow and melancholic but around 3.30 this more lively twist comes in. PRR didn't quite catch my fancy but it's still pretty good. 

The pompousness and decadence that makes up one half of it all is one of the main reasons I like prog rock because the other half of it is so ridiculous. 
Like here: They've rearranged a classical piece (and not just one movement, they had to go with the whole thing) so you might think, whoa, what buffoons, but then look what happens around 15.25 (or a bit later... 16.45 to be exact):

* *











(And, well, _those shiny suits_...!)


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I wouldn't say I'm s prog nerd lol but I've always liked Yes. My favourite song by them must be Roundabout, just because it brings so many childhood memories. :happy:

Moody Blues.






Also the Verve's first album (and second to a point) is a very tasty space rock morsel.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

pagan astronaut said:


> Wow, haven't heard of 'em! But it sounds like something cool  Are they more like fabulously pretentious prog or far out psychedelic mess?


I'd say "a little bit of this, a little bit of that"... Their most famous song is "Don't Fear The Reaper"; on the album I told you about. Give them a try and, let me know what you think!


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Prog or not ?? You decide.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


> Prog or not ?? You decide.


Hawkwind is kinda space rock and hella dope, never really got me, but I do enjoy them.

Must investigate Wishbone Ash more did i really write fishbone omg :|


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


>


Tbh studio version seems to have more power, dunno why, though
I like the chorus-ish part with "take me machine messiah" etc.and the harsh intro, quite un-Yes-y but gives a real kick.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

pagan astronaut said:


> Tbh studio version seems to have more power, dunno why, though
> I like the chorus-ish part with "take me machine messiah" etc.and the harsh intro, quite un-Yes-y but gives a real kick.


This song is from the album Drama and the band was quite fractured at this point.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was looking at a list of prog artists and apparently Mike Oldfield is prog. Not sure if I agree but it's a wonderful composition and I can imagine prog fans enjoying it.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

No.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


> This song is from the album Drama and the band was quite fractured at this point.


Oui, I know that. I'm all about Yes+Anderson actually, but fractured or not, they still managed to create some really cool songs.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

JoJo did this cool thing with Last Train Home and with Roundabout.







If nobody said yet Cynic, Animals as Leaders and The Mars Volta are a must.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Ween made a few excellent prog songs, despite not being a prog band. I adore Back to Basom.









Jetstream Aya said:


> If nobody said yet Cynic, Animals as Leaders and The Mars Volta are a must.


The Mars Volta are great modern prog, especially their first couple of albums. They're also a perfect example of how pompous and pretentious prog can be... I once tried to decypher their lyrics and I got so confused it gave me umbilical blisters all over my exoskeleton


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Jetstream Aya said:


> JoJo did this cool thing with Last Train Home and with Roundabout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should watch more anime.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Cephalonimbus said:


> The Mars Volta are great modern prog, especially their first couple of albums. They're also a perfect example of how pompous and pretentious prog can be... I once tried to decypher their lyrics and I got so confused it gave me umbilical blisters all over my exoskeleton


That's true. The only one I kinda tried to see the symbolism was Dyslexicon. I'm still figuring out if it's about dyslexia or not.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> I should watch more anime.


Ah, don't bother. Not one anime/manga makes such cool references to music and prog music like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. In part 5, the big bad has his spiritual power (a stand like the manga calls it) called Crimson King. Another very awesome band.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Jetstream Aya said:


> Ah, don't bother. Not one anime/manga makes such cool references to music and prog music like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. In part 5, the big bad has his spiritual power (a stand like the manga calls it) called Crimson King. Another very awesome band.


Well then I need to watch more anime anyways. For in fact I have never seen this one. But. Prog rock references. Yes. crimson king omg roundabout omgomg also i like the word bizarre


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> Well then I need to watch more anime anyways. For in fact I have never seen this one. But. Prog rock references. Yes. crimson king omg roundabout omgomg also i like the word bizarre


If this motivates you here are all references in JoJo

List of cultural references in JoJo's Bizarre Adventure - JoJo's Bizarre Encyclopedia


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Jetstream Aya said:


> If this motivates you here are all references in JoJo
> 
> List of cultural references in JoJo's Bizarre Adventure - JoJo's Bizarre Encyclopedia


This list speaks to me on a spiritual level

But I'd watch it anyway, cause I liked the visual side of it, from what I've seen, that is


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> This list speaks to me on a spiritual level
> 
> But I'd watch it anyway, cause I liked the visual side of it, from what I've seen, that is


If you like it read the manga too, it gets even cooler.


----------



## Victarion (Aug 12, 2014)

Two of my personal favourite ones. Maybe they're not progressive rock literally, but they're surely trippy.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Jetstream Aya said:


> If you like it read the manga too, it gets even cooler.


Oh yeah I see some crazy shizzle going on, indeed


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> Oh yeah I see some crazy shizzle going on, indeed


If you check it out tell me what you think. I love to hear people's reactions to things such as this.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Can't say I know a lot about this band, but Goblin is a 1970's-today Italian progressive band mostly known for movie soundtracks. Might be worth a listen.


----------



## YellowJelly (Dec 22, 2014)

I LOVE Prog!

My favorite Yes song is Close to the Edge without a doubt. It's their only song (along with their Byrds Cover "I See You") that gives me the most intense emotions possible. My favorite album is Close to the Edge, of course. They are really at their creative and compositional peak there.

As for other Prog bands, I have many favorites, but I have only one TRUE all-time favorite, and that would be the one and only, the supreme band of all time, CARDIACS! 
Complex Progressive Punk, with odd key-changes in between the choruses, the catchiest melodies ever, a very maximalist sound (take Yes' most symphonic songs to the second potency. Yeah, that much), intensity, EMOTION, and experimentation in a multitude of ways. Best Band Ever.

Other favorites from the genre are

*Canterbury Scene*
Gong

*Krautrock*
Faust

*Symphonic Rock*
King Crimson
Gentle Giant
Yes
Emerson Lake Palmer
Premiata Forneria Marconi
Area
Bacamarte
Jordan Rudess

*Progressive Folk*
Harmonium
Congreso

*Zeuhl*
Koenjihyakkei
Mong Hang
Rhun

*Avant-Prog*
Frank Zappa
Henry Cow
Mr Bungle
5uu's

*Avant-Rock*
Albert Marcoeur
Slapp Happy

*Progressive Punk*
Etron Fou Leloublan
CARDIACS <3
You Slut!
Pak

*Avant-Jazz-Rock*
Hermann Szobel
Tipographica
Rich Woodson's Ellipsis
Akineton Retard

*Brutal Prog*
Naked City
Yowie
Ahleuchatistas
Upsilon Acrux
Zs
Sajjanu

*Progressive Metal*
Dream Theater
Electrocution 250 
Igorrr

*Progressive Pop*
The Fiery Furnaces
Wakusei Abnormal

*Math Rock*
Cheval de Frise
Hella
Giraffes! Giraffes?
The Bulletproof Tiger
Bygones

*Other*
Ludus
Mike Keneally
Mats/Morgan
Estradasphere
Make a Rising
Salle Gaveau
Perhaps

Also, I feel that the 70s are WAY too overrepresented, there's so much great stuff from the other decades it's a pity they don't get enough attention.

PD1: I wish there was an Ero-Prog genre
PD2: Neo-Prog is Not Prog 
PD3: PD2 is a joke :tongue:


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

YellowJelly said:


> I LOVE Prog!
> 
> My favorite Yes song is Close to the Edge without a doubt. It's their only song (along with their Byrds Cover "I See You") that gives me the most intense emotions possible. My favorite album is Close to the Edge, of course. They are really at their creative and compositional peak there.
> 
> ...


Gee, now that's some sweet-looking post!
Yeah, Close To The Edge is a masterpiece. Idk if any of the songs from it I could call my favourite, but the album as a whole is definitely a number one to me. I also love Relayer though. And my favourite Yes song is probably Heart of the Sunrise, but that may be becuase it was the very first song of theirs that I've ever heard. (Boy, did it hit me hard!) What about Topographic Oceans? I find many people, including some Yes fans, to find it too elaborate and contrived, but I totally drop out every time I listen to it, especially the intro in the Dance of Dawn and the last part of The Remembering(after that long synth passage, when Jon comes in singing "Ours entrance, we surely carry on (...)"). 

Thanks for the impressive list, while I happen to know a few of these, it seems I have A LOT to catch up with. But that's good. (funny there even is such thing as _progressive punk_ who would think it's possible? xd)

Dunno, every decade kinda has its own sound, not sure why. Like, you can pretty much guess what decade is the song from byt the general feel of the sound. But the sound of 60s/70s just really gets me. (I hope this makes some sense, I'm terrible at explaining things)


----------



## YellowJelly (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, I haven't heard Topographic Oceans, mostly because of the general reaction towards the album and because I thought it was going to be something space/slow oriented, but now you are telling me it's very elaborate, so I might want to check it out.

Yeah, Progressive Punk is a fun name haha, but while it's not an "Organized Genre", there are a lot of bands that come and play that stuff out of nowhere.

And yeah, I get what you mean. But I like the general sound of every decade, each one has it's own charm.

Btw, I won't be online for the next three days, just in case.

EDIT: Just realized there might be some correlation between Tipographica and Yes' album Topographic. Cool


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

pagan astronaut said:


> And my favourite Yes song is probably Heart of the Sunrise


Oh really? 

Vocaroo | Voice message

Ended it awkwardly and I'm not sure if I played the bass bits in the right order but whatever. One take


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

@YellowJelly

You might like these guys


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

YellowJelly said:


> Well, I haven't heard Topographic Oceans, mostly because of the general reaction towards the album and because I thought it was going to be something space/slow oriented, but now you are telling me it's very elaborate, so I might want to check it out.


I have that album. I really like it because it's slow and reminds me of space/alien planets. I want to get more Yes in the future though.


----------



## YellowJelly (Dec 22, 2014)

I have already heard them, and I'm not really impressed by them to be honest. I prefer Nuito, who has a somehow similar style, but with weirder rhythms and more aggressive soft/loud and fast/slow dynamics.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

YellowJelly said:


> I have already heard them, and I'm not really impressed by them to be honest. I prefer Nuito, who has a somehow similar style, but with weirder rhythms and more aggressive soft/loud and fast/slow dynamics.


Hm. Now I'm throne. Nuito have the same sound I like mudy, but I like the fact that mudy make short straight to the point songs. Then again when I first heard mudy I was in a phase of listening to 30 mins long Godspeed! You Black Emperor songs.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

YellowJelly said:


> Well, I haven't heard Topographic Oceans, mostly because of the general reaction towards the album and because I thought it was going to be something space/slow oriented, but now you are telling me it's very elaborate, so I might want to check it out.
> 
> Yeah, Progressive Punk is a fun name haha, but while it's not an "Organized Genre", there are a lot of bands that come and play that stuff out of nowhere.
> 
> ...


Well, it really is slow in general, but it also has some lively moments and I think it's worth giving a chance even if you're after faster stuff, _but_ to each their own, of course. 

I do enjoy the fact that each decade has its own sound, and each has something great to offer, but still, the hippie/prog times get me the most 

I thought the same of Tipographica


----------

